# I'm so pretty...



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

snipped


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

A very fine looking piece! I love the compressed-air tank on the nose.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Green jewel marker lights ... sweeeeet!!!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That 8604 is from 1991 with the water feed tank.
My beat up trolley one is 1988 t0 1990.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Reckers said:


> A very fine looking piece! I love the compressed-air tank on the nose.


It's an elesko water heater *tisk tisk*:thumbsdown::laugh:


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Whateveritis

I like


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

Ooo la la. I like what I see.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder , but IMO larger scales really demand higher detalization. after seeng stuff like below (my new Prussian steamer) i really come to appreciate and demand detail. they do it in HO, so why not in O ...


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

oh believe me they can do it in O if you have say 1500 dollars just lying around.

http://www.mthtrains.com/europe/deutsch/de


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

tankist said:


> I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder...


Yep, because I look at your engine and think wow, you paid money for that?:laugh:

This Lionel was marketed as a kids toy, why judge it for something it never aspired or claimed to be?

My new Bachmann GP-40 has a lot more detail than the Lionel too, then again detail is cheaper in injection molded plastic and you have slave labor making them.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yours may be cool but mine is .......













A thread from last June

My cow catcher is broken.










This thread.

So I can say we are familiar with the 8604 But I have never seen one(8604) with the feed tank, But I have one on the 8632.

I can't seem to find a front picture.

The front 8604 and the 8632.


----------



## Jamie23 (Feb 18, 2011)

Some great looking trains you have there


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

gc53dfgc said:


> It's an elesko water heater *tisk tisk*:thumbsdown::laugh:


My bad! Thank you for correcting me!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

